# Transporter 2



## Karate_Warrior (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello.
Is it anyone who know wich martial art Jason Statham use
in Transporter 2???


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 18, 2006)

Choreograph Fu?


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 18, 2006)

Movies don't use "real" martial arts 

If I wanted to see people really fight I'd watch some MMA or kickboxing, if I'm watching a movie I want flying kung fu masters firing chi balls


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 18, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> Movies don't use "real" martial arts
> 
> If I wanted to see people really fight I'd watch some MMA or kickboxing, if I'm watching a movie I want flying kung fu masters firing chi balls


 

Andrew I agree completely, I love the old Kung Fu movies when they could fly over city's.
Terry


----------



## Drac (Sep 18, 2006)

Karate_Warrior said:


> Hello.
> Is it anyone who know wich martial art Jason Statham use
> in Transporter 2???


 
It looks like a combination of disciplines dominated by Hollywood-Star-Cando..I don't care what its called I love both of the Transporter flicks..


----------



## matt.m (Sep 18, 2006)

I liked the first one, how is the second one?  I liked the fight scene in the bus garage.  It was actually pretty good.


----------



## Tarot (Sep 18, 2006)

I thought the second one was extremely bad.  Not very much fighting in it at all really.  The first one is much better.  The fight scene on the bus is on of my favorite too. 

His new movie though, Crank, looks like it might be pretty decent.


----------



## Drac (Sep 18, 2006)

Tarot said:


> I thought the second one was extremely bad


 
Yes, the second one was NO WHERE as good as the first was..It had it's moments though..The fight at the begining in the parking garage was my favorite...I liked te bad girl in that one to..Wow




			
				Tarot said:
			
		

> The fight scene on the bus is on of my favorite too


 
Yes that was mine too...


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2006)

I liked it, but don't know exactly what style he uses, if any one style. His bio. says he knows martial arts and did his own fighting.

Maybe more info. here?


----------

